# OOTD Fall inspired!



## AubreyLynn678 (Sep 25, 2012)

Saturday was the first official day of the Fall season. Fall is my favorite season for many reasons but mainly the FASHION! I love wearing boots, scarves, cute jackets, fall makeup looks and cozy sweaters.. Unfortunately I currently live in a desert so I am still dealing with 100 degree weather! So until it cools down I have to swap boots for sandals still. Here is my OOTD (outfit of the day) for Saturday..













I'm loving the black and tan together. This shirt is from A'GACI...I love the tie detail in the front. High waisted skinny jeans also from there too. My black and gold watch is from Charlotte Russe. I wanted to wear some cute boots with this outfit but I would have had a heat stroke! So I just wore some black and tan sandals. I added a little color in my eye shadow, you can't really see but I wore the Maybelline Color Tattoo shadow in Pomegranate Punk, winged liner and kept the lip simple.

I hope you guys enjoy and have a fabulous rest of your Tuesday!

xox Aubrey


----------



## Pancua (Sep 25, 2012)

Cute outfit, fixed the pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 25, 2012)

Black and Tan must be the new thing because Ive seen it around lately! Like, a lot!

I even went and bought myself a cute tan and black top to go with leggings... I'll post a pic as soon as I can.  Picked it up at Marshals for a steal!

BTW - Lovely top Aubrey!!


----------



## AubreyLynn678 (Sep 25, 2012)

yess! Thank you


----------



## AubreyLynn678 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have seen a lot of black and tan as well! I seen this and had to have it... I love it!

Looking forward to pictures of your outfit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes I concur! I for this shirt from Ross. I think it was for $8. Forgive me for my large forehead


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's the shirt!  Granted its a bit big - I was going for the loose, artsy, Soho look when I bought it.  Im thinking faux leather skin tight pants and a long necklace and either knee high boots or riding boots.


----------



## betterthankim (Sep 26, 2012)

love the black and tan! i just bought a hair bow thing from american apparel and it's brown w/black polka dots and i LOVE it even if i kind of don't know how to wear it other than wrapping it around my top knot.


----------



## AubreyLynn678 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I concur! I for this shirt from Ross. I think it was for $8. Forgive me for my large forehead


 Sooo cute! I'm lovin the polka dots... 8 bucks!? what a steal!


----------



## AubreyLynn678 (Sep 26, 2012)

oh and your beautiful! I personally love "big" foreheads!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AubreyLynn678* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saturday was the first official day of the Fall season. Fall is my favorite season for many reasons but mainly the FASHION! I love wearing boots, scarves, cute jackets, fall makeup looks and cozy sweaters.. Unfortunately I currently live in a desert so I am still dealing with 100 degree weather! So until it cools down I have to swap boots for sandals still. Here is my OOTD (outfit of the day) for Saturday..
> 
> ...


 I LOVE that outfit!!


----------



## AubreyLynn678 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have been having a small bow obsession lately and I have found it looks very cute when you place it on the back of your head with half your hair swooped back!

like this....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AubreyLynn678 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AubreyLynn678 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the shirt!  Granted its a bit big - I was going for the loose, artsy, Soho look when I bought it.  Im thinking faux leather skin tight pants and a long necklace and either knee high boots or riding boots.


 
Love it! I love over sized shirts paired with leggings and boots. Perfect fall outfit!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 26, 2012)

It's still ridiculously hot in Florida so I haven't been able to bust out my boots or sweaters just yet. Sticking to dresses for now


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful dress!! I love the print!! I dont think I have the guts to wear a print like that.. you pull it off soo well!!!  Nice!!







> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## AubreyLynn678 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's still ridiculously hot in Florida so I haven't been able to bust out my boots or sweaters just yet. Sticking to dresses for now


 Absolutely love it! You pull it off so well... I feel ya on the hot weather. Although your dealing with humidity, I live in the desert and it's 100+ degrees still.. ugh!


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 30, 2012)

Totally agree with you about fall fashion! I'm alll about layering up with cardis, boots, coats, scarves, tights, etc (not all at once though haha). imo, fall fashion is just infinitely more couture than summer.

But I live in CA, and this past winter it only rained a handful of days. I should have been born in like, Russia or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------

